# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Diviseur de frquence.

## lpsyco

Bonjour;

Jessaye de me rafraichir la mmoire en faisant un mini projet pdagogique, et dans ce mini projet je suis amen a faire un diviseur de frquence.

Mon bout de code est le suivant:


```

```

A la simulation, mon programme divise par 11 et non pas 10. j'ai chang la valeur 10 pour mettre un 5, et il refait la mme chose, il compte 6 front montant avant de diviser.

Merci de votre aide et vos explications.

----------


## mith06

C'est normal!!!! ::): 

Si tu veux diviser ton horloge par 1 alors ne fait rien
                                             2 alors compte jusqu 0 puis inverse ta sortie.
                                             3 alors compte jusqu' 1 puis inverse ta sortie.
                                             4 alors compte jusqu' 2 puis inverse ta sortie.
Etc...etc...

----------

